# all the aires in france on satnav



## style (Mar 6, 2011)

hello every one im a new member i drive a bessacar e495 and happy to be on the site im looking for sum imformation on getting all the aires in france on my satnav which is a garmin any help would be grate help as i go to france for 2 weeks in may


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you tried a Google search??

Not sure if you can get them as POI's I downloaded a list of Aires for a lap top/netbook last year for under 5 Euro's from the below site (and they do an English language version) dead easy to use.

www.Campingcar-infos.com

"All The Aires" (from Vicarious books) is a very worthwhile purchase! The latest (third) edition has GPS co-ordinates for all of the 2100 Aires it lists, brilliant!!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Our garmin sat nav a 2820 which is five years old excepts the GPS Co-Ordinates which are in the all the aires book and we have found over the last 5 years the co-ordinates are very accurate and we have never had a problem finding the aires. Accurate to about 20 yards. I have never found a POI aires download for our garmin.

We do have on the netbook an Autoroute Express 2010 with a POI download from MHF with all the aires on it. This shows the exact street location of the aires.

We used 46 aires from the book last year on our 13 week trip around Brittany and it all worked very well.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Style

Just doing this for a friend

I had to install Garmin's POI loader first onto my PC (also installed the WEBupdater which checks & updates the Garmin software) from Garmins main website

then went onto this French website:-

http://www.i-campingcar.com/gps.htm

click on GARMIN then you will be prompted to

entered yourname & email address ' the POIs are then emailed to you

open the email save the zip attachemnt to disk - unzip it and use the POI loader to load onto the Garmin GPS

on my friends Garmin to navigate to an aire you select 
WHERE To?
EXTRAS
Custom POI
Aires de services

then press spell and type in the town name

good luck

I must say from what I've seen so far my TOMTOM is so much better at handling & using these POIs


----------



## style (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks a lot guys and girls im sure that your tips will be very helpfull


----------

